# flatfish/kwikfish plugs



## stevenj (Sep 16, 2007)

I am trying to find plug blanks. banana style like the kwikfish/flatfish

I was shown some , that were described as being purchased in 2 pc.

plastic, you then were able to glue them up yourself,paint to your liking.

probably 3 to 5 inch,

thanks for any help

steve


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't think they have any here but you may want to look around to see for sure.
Good luck

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/lure-making-parts/


----------



## stevenj (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks for the response . found the at luremaking.com


----------

